# Went to bed pissed off



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

The wife stayed in her room most of the day, catching up on sewing and shi_t She came out just before I had finished dinner and immediately said I had overcooked the pasta......

I had spent a couple of hours researching her problem with not being able to orgasm for the past 4-5 months....The results were not hopeful, and I was down.......

My dad is 97 and has been staying with us for just over a year......He has a problem hitting the toilet every time, when he pisses, and this week I bought urinals for him to piss in....She is fixated on it, and was not in a good mood.....

This was the first blowout we had had since reading "The five Love Languages" together....She knew I was not in a great mood, and neither was she.....

After dinner, and getting dad in bed, I turned in with a large/huge bourbon....Make that a tripple......No, I don't drink....

She came into the bedroom in her typical confrontational way, and it was on!!!!!

But not quite......I didn't really want to fight, and neither did she.....

She knew I was down, and I admitted it....About 3 days ago I had aproached her for sex, and she had given me a mind blowing BJ....

I had wanted it in my favorite position, her on top, and me reciprocating, but of course her "I can't get off" problem arose, and after a wonderful orgasm for me, I had to contend with an angry unsatisfied women for over two hours.....

It had been working on me, and I was really bummed out. 

She climbed into bed, and we began to talk. She sensed my problem was sexual, but I assured It wasn't the issue tonight. 

We talked about our relationship, and she said she knew how special our sex life had been. She said she didn't think she had failed to orgasm with me once in our marriage till the past six months or so....

She has had some neuropathy in her feet, and has been on medication for that length of time...

So, we communicated.....No , we didn't have sex, but we talked for at least couple of hours......

Ladies, I have made claim to having made love to my wife 10,000 times in our marriage....And she said tonight that she had orgasmed every time till recently....Not bad for a fat white guy...

I just wanted to point out the absolutely extrodinary nature of our relationship.....

I love her more than life it's self, and when she finally turned in, it was on really good terms.....No, no sex....

So what is the point of these ramblings of a old drunk guy......

Sex is great, love is better, and don't give up, there is always hope........:smthumbup:


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

You communicate, which is so important to a marriage. I hope one day I find a great guy who will talk to me about things. it is the only way you can work through problems.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Why not weight train and do cardio to lose the weight? I'm sure she'd really appreciate that, and would help more in the bedroom.

Cut out the drinking. Obviously not good for you and is contributing to your weight gain.

Have you tried a small vib on her? While giving her oral, use a small vib at the same time and see if that gives her mind blowing orgasms.

Having to take care of your parent, dad in your case, at 97, wow, good for him, isn't helping at all for your marriage and sex life. At that age, he should be in a home for the elderly.

Try leaving her flowers, card, sweets as a total surprise (once each month) in an area she will wake up to. She will be very happy and it will make her day and possibly your night......

Give her an oil massage, back, then front and talking about your day together. Do this once every week.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

CuddleBug said:


> Why not weight train and do cardio to lose the weight? I'm sure she'd really appreciate that, and would help more in the bedroom.
> 
> Cut out the drinking. Obviously not good for you and is contributing to your weight gain.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions, but so far I think I have all bases covered.....

Like I said, I don't drink....A boubon every couple of weeks, if that, and beer every summer when my friend comes up from Ft Worth for 3 days....Wine on special occasions...twice in the last year, I guess...Just not a drinker for the past 12 years or so.....

As far as getting her to orgasm...All of the above...I have ordered a higher horsepower vibe to see if that will help...Should be here early next week....

Destroyed a knee in a motorcycle accident at 22, to the point that a joint replacement isn't feasable. That and arthritis prety much rules out anything but swimming........

My wife really loves my dad, and promised years ago she wouldn't let him live in a home, and he really isn't much bother...I take care of his meals, showers, etc.....We never expected him living with us, but the layout of or house is almost perfect, large with spare bedrooms, and a walk in shower........He loves westerns so we got the western channel on cable, and that keeps him occupied. He turns in at 9:00 every night, and that gives us plenty of time to fool around.....And the master bedroom is down a long hall, so fooling around in broad daylight isn't even an issue.....

A dozen roses twice this month, a nice card, stop to pick her a flower beside the driveway, candy twice, bought a massage table, mix my own custom massage oils...My favorite is sweet almond oil scented with essence of honeysuckle....It lets you massage forever without getting sticky, and then just rubs in. Put a 60" tv in the master BR so we can hook up Netflix and watch movies together.

I cook the majority of meals, and have been giving her LOTS more attention and affection....Except for the obvious problem, we are a pretty happy and loving pair.....

Last night she acknowledged it was wrong for her to get angry at me when she can't orgasm. I suggested I might not innitiate sex for an extended period f time, and she said that it wouldn't be fair to me...So perhaps her anger won't be directed at me in the future....Wish us luck.......


----------



## Ignis (Feb 16, 2013)

I like the way you told the story. Communication is vital part of a relationship and it resolves so many things in marriage!


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Why not weight train and do cardio to lose the weight? I'm sure she'd really appreciate that, and would help more in the bedroom.
> 
> Cut out the drinking. Obviously not good for you and is contributing to your weight gain.
> 
> ...


Cuddlebug, all excellent suggestions.Best thing I ever did
was buy a Wii vibe.Its rechargable end might be that little extra to help get your wife there.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, but so far I think I have all bases covered.....
> 
> Like I said, I don't drink....A boubon every couple of weeks, if that, and beer every summer when my friend comes up from Ft Worth for 3 days....Wine on special occasions...twice in the last year, I guess...Just not a drinker for the past 12 years or so.....
> 
> ...


Your doing great then. :smthumbup:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

nevergveup said:


> Cuddlebug, all excellent suggestions.Best thing I ever did
> was buy a Wii vibe.Its rechargable end might be that little extra to help get your wife there.



The silver bullet vib should arrive in about 1 week from today. I just want my wifee to have orgasms a lot more, whether its me, me and the vib or just the vib, doesn't matter, as long as she orgasms.


----------

